# Good bye sweet Lola x



## sarahsop (Aug 28, 2007)

My sweet little Lola died last night after a week of feeling poorly. She had a chest infection, spurs on her teeth and a poorly tummy, bless her brave heart.

Here is her short but sweet story.

For mothers day this year my two boys bought me a pair of lovely bunnies. We already had Lucy bunny at home but I wanted a bunny of my own. I was searching for a friend and found the breeder also had Lionhead x's. When she downloaded their pictures I just couldn't resist!







This was Lola's photo from the breeder, the bigger she got the cuter she became!!!

This is Charlie! You can see why I just had to have him can't you!






So we all drove for 40 mins down the motorway to see the bunnies. I had already chosen Charlie as I thought he looked the cutest! When we arrived my hubby wanted Lola at once! And he doesn't really do rabbits! So they both came home. 

For a week or two we struggled to find 'cool' names for them! At the start they were Rodger and Rosie (Rodger rabbit and Rosie from Rosie and Jim) but the names just didn't fit the bunnies so we changed them to Charllie and Lola.

Lola really was a show girl! They both shared a brand new hutch and she was slowly eating it! I manged to switch her habbit to willow sticks but she still liked the taste of expensive hutch LOL!

Lola and Charlie were really sweet together and I just couldn't bear to part them. 






Unfortunatly Lola became pregnant, the vet had told me they would be fine until they were 6 months.....lesson learn't rabbit count up to 6!








Lola was such a good mummy. I worried that as she was so young that she wouldn't know what to do with the babies but she was fantastic! She always let me look at the babies, although she did show me exactly who's babies they were!!!!!








We have a large run for on the lawn but of course the babies can't go onto the grass for a while. Lola loved being out and this was her first trip out after the babies were born.






As you can see she loves dandilion leaves!



Last week I took Lola to the vet for her injections and she was fine. The day after I noticed that she wasn't eating as much as usual and she was lying down more than normal.

The next day I took her back to the vets. He found she had a chest infection and a lot of gas in her tummy. She had lots of injections then I brought her home and settled her away from the babies. The day after and she looked worse so back we went. This time the vet found a clear chest and he checked her teeth and found some spurs on them. So she was admited and had them filed down. I brought her home later that same day.

Over the weekend I fed Lola every coulple of hours with liquid food and water. She just didn't seem to be able to eat for herself. On sunday night I feared to worse and expected to find her in the moring. Howevermonday morning came and she was eating a little and drinking by herself, I felt like she would make it now. I let her out to have a run around in the afternoon. Ok she was still a bit weak but she hopped over to see her buddy Charlie and he flew at the side of the run and tryed to attack her. She just sat there looking reallysad. I moved her away and she kept on hoppin back over so I put her back inher hutch. This was about 5.30pm and at 7.30 she had died. I was surprised at how obviously dead she looked. Iwaswith my dad when he died and he just looked asleep. Lola's soul had definaty crossed the bridge.










Thanks for reading



sarah x


----------



## Michaela (Aug 28, 2007)

Oh Sarah, my heart is breaking for you. :cry1:Lola was such a special, beautiful bun, she will be missed so much. It's good that you have her babies, as a reminder of her. :hug1

Binky free at Rainbow Bridge Lola...:rainbow:


----------



## cheryl (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm really sorry for your loss Sarah,she was such a pretty little girl

Many,many hugs to you :hug:

Goodbye sweetie girl,your mummy loved you so much

Cheryl


----------



## f_j (Aug 28, 2007)

Oh no, I am so very sorry. How awful. My bunny that I lost in January was also named Lola. Your Lola was gorgeous and I'm sorry she was taken too soon. My thoughts are with you. 

Binky free Lola


----------



## Greta (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry urplepansy::rainbow:


----------



## Butterfinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Oh, the poor sweetheart... 

I'm so sorry you had to go through this with the little girl. She was so gorgeous and sweet.... But at least now she's not in pai anymore.

Binky free, Lola. You will be missed :rainbow:ink iris::bunnyangel:


~Diana and Butter


----------



## MsBinky (Aug 28, 2007)

[align=center]:bigtears:[/align]
[align=center]That's so sad. I am so sorry to hear.:cry4:[/align]


----------



## rabb1tmad (Aug 28, 2007)

Oh I'm so sorry for your loss. Lola was beautiful. As everyone has said, it is good that you have her babies as they are all so gorgeous and will remind you of Lola's beauty.

Binky free Lola x


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 28, 2007)

:sad: so sorry for your loss


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know how heartbreaking it is to lose a loved bunny....

Peg


----------



## JimD (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry

....binky free little one.

ray::rainbow:


----------



## Mikoli (Aug 29, 2007)

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c41/mikoli1201/Nature_Mountains__000647_1.jpg


----------



## sarahsop (Aug 29, 2007)

Thank you all for your kind words.....

It was much easier to say goodbye to Lucy as shewas an older bunny and hada good life.

I love thephoto Mikoli it was really sweet of you to take the time to do it thank you.



Thanks



sarah x


----------

